# More Addo!



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

More pictures of Addo, and more soon I'm sure once we manage to get him to stay still!

That little blanket is a smiley face by the way, that's what the big EYE is about 8O 





















Hammocklove


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Hes really is a cutie! Does he have a friend?


----------



## hilli (Jun 6, 2007)

cute little guy!


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

in those pictures, he looks kinda like a ferret. but he is a cutie.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

How precious!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: More Addo! (update: may be picture heavy)*

He's by himself at the moment, but doesn't seem to mind as my boyfriend and I have a lot of time every day to dedicate to him. We're thinking of getting another soon, but we're moving house.

Here are some other pictures we took of him messing around at my boyfriend's parent's house by the sea


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*steals! so dang cute!! what does his home look like? *


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I adore his coloring! Sooo cute!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll take some pictures of his housey soon. He was sneezing a little so we just changed his megasorb bed to towel, and put a litter tray in (hoping to train him!!)


----------

